# OT/NT : The Blackhawks will win the Stanley Cup



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, nothing train related here.... unless you wish to count The Philadelphia Flyers as a TRAINWRECK!

The Mighty Chicago Blackhawks just won the first game of the 2010 Stanley Cup Finals series on home ice, with a final score of 6-5. It was a tough game, a lot of fantastic offence by both teams. But Antti Neimi, the Hawks rookie goaltender, did not allow Philly to score for over 11:00 minutes in the final period to seal the deal and put a notch in the Chicago win collumn.

GO HAWKS !!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going with the Hawks, in 6. Wanted to see Montreal in this, but darn.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the Hawks in 5. Not that's I wouldn't love a sweep, but I'd love to see them take the Cup on home ice..


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Being born in Chicago and a life long Hawks fan I'm hesitant to get too excited yet. But it's really hard not to after that first game









I'd love to see it over in four (easier on the nerves), but five would be just nice...great to win it at home.

I'm also a Ducks fan living in Anaheim and all. This 2010 Hawks team sort of reminds me of the Stanley Cup wining Ducks of 2007. Lots of talent, grit, and depth, and a hot goaltender.

I'm sick of saying maybe next year. Let's go Hawks


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Home ice. That's a good point. Hawks in 5.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If home ice is so "lucky" then they should melt some. Put it in a jar. And take it with them. Pour some on the opponant's ice and let if freeze. Then the opponate's ice should be "Lucky" for them


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackhawks win game 2, 2-1. We now hold a 2-0 lead in the series... half way there.. 

What a game. It could nbot have been more different from game 1. wow. Antti Niemi (Blackhawks Golatender) is nothing short of amazing..


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Habs fan, but given Toews or Carcillo...go Hawks go. Can't say either goalie has impressed me (Boucher maybe, at times).


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicago off to a good start. Chicago in 5 (just being nice to the Flyers)!!!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete.. 

If we were talking goaltending mid season I'd have to agree, but Niemi has really turned it on in the playoffs. Monday nights game was an outstanding performance. 

And, I'm calling Hawks in 5 as well. Not because I want to be nice to Philly, but I'd like to see them win the cup on home ice..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah smack'em in front of the Philly cheesesteaks home crowd, in 4, go Hawks. LOL


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

My boss has 4th row from glass, his son got married last Sat nite, so none of his family could go, sold his tickets for a *lot* of money. Another guy at work has 1st row in mezzaniane, sold his for over $1000 each. He is hoping it goes 7 so he can pay for most of his season tickets. We heard someone paid over $10,000.00 for 2 tickets, its nuts out there.

Tom H


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02 Jun 2010 04:42 PM 
Nah smack'em in front of the Philly cheesesteaks home crowd, in 4, go Hawks. LOL 


Cheasestakes, ugggg. You have to walk thru a car wash after eatring one of those. And wgo wants greasy crap all over the beer bottle. Looks like Hawks in 5


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear you. But even when they win, as an instructor of young hockey goalies, Niemi's and Leighton's fundamentals (or the lack thereof) give me the heeby jeebies just watching them. 

I would like to see the Hawks win on home ice too. 



Pete.. 
If we were talking goaltending mid season I'd have to agree, but Niemi has really turned it on in the playoffs. Monday nights game was an outstanding performance. And, I'm calling Hawks in 5 as well. Not because I want to be nice to Philly, but I'd like to see them win the cup on home ice.. 


Posted By Dave F on 02 Jun 2010 01:20 PM


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Go flyers


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

That was an aweful lot of chirping for just 2 games let alone 1 game (just ask Boston about the BAD habbit of underestimating the Flyers).

But it seems to be VERY quiet now







.

GO FLYER'S


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday's game will tell the tale. I have been out of town for two days so I was not able to comment on last nights game, alas I did not see last nights game.. 

I never said the Flyers were a lousy team.. it's pretty obvious that the series is pretty evenly matched, all four games decided by a single point. I'm a lifelong Hawks fan and I think they are due. they have the heart, and talent to win the cup.. they will cose the deal.. 

A very excitinhg series to be sure..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you've been paying attention for long enough, it wasnt that many years ago the Hawks were in the celler, so one gets used to accepting the good with the bad, ya just roll with it. Dont like the Flyers, never have, maybe never will, so still rooting for the Hawks not to blow it. 

BTW hoping the Celtics could take on the Lakers but after Game 1 massacre, I dunno....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Hawks SHOULD win, Philly is a nasty, dirty playin' bunch. Their fans are even worse. Just ask Mrs. Rocky as last year one of their fans dumped beer all over her after Tampa scored what turned out to be the winning goal. We had to get the ushers and the cops to escort their group out and that guy wanted to start a fight with the cops - a zero brainer there. Naw, I used to go watch the Minnesota North Stars play Chicago decades ago. It was always a battle royal with lots of fights. Chicago has a good team this year and I'd like to see them win, about time for it. Be intresting to see Hartnel and Byfuglien go at it toe to toe. Bet Dusty would whip that ugly baboon. Hartnel is one ugly SOB, hehehehe !!! 

Go Hawks !!! 

Rocky*


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 07 Jun 2010 04:32 PM 
*Hawks SHOULD win, Philly is a nasty, dirty playin' bunch. Their fans are even worse. Just ask Mrs. Rocky as last year one of their fans dumped beer all over her after Tampa scored what turned out to be the winning goal. We had to get the ushers and the cops to escort their group out and that guy wanted to start a fight with the cops - a zero brainer there. Naw, I used to go watch the Minnesota North Stars play Chicago decades ago. It was always a battle royal with lots of fights. Chicago has a good team this year and I'd like to see them win, about time for it. Be intresting to see Hartnel and Byfuglien go at it toe to toe. Bet Dusty would whip that ugly baboon. Hartnel is one ugly SOB, hehehehe !!! 

Go Hawks !!! 

Rocky* 

Wow , if your behavior at the Center was a Tenth as ignorant as your post I'd say you got off easy.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Uuuuuuu Feelin' the love. Visiting teams have a lot of fat ladies singing in Philly.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Now I'm being nice here .... *
*I was surprised to see the Hawks win there in Philly after the game went to OT. *
*Now Ms Rocky will be happy that there will be no hockey until pre-season over in Tampa this Sept. *
*Can hardly wait for next year to start. Maybe Stanley may want a tan and head back down here *
*at the end of next year. One can only hope the cup comes to there town. *

*Now back to trains !!! *

*Rocky*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm almost speachless... 49 years and finally a win... Suffice it to say, I'm a very, very happy man tonight... 

Love My Hawks.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That Flyers score at the end of period 3 tying the game nearly sent me to the hospital. The OT score was a nail biter, I'm sure there will be Flyers saying for years "we wuz robbed" but who cares, the Hawks did it, 49 years and they did it, on enemy territory to top it, happily wearing my Hawks road jersey at work today.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can the Cubbies be next???


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Chicago. Well-deserved. Might have even been a few Canadian-born skaters on the hawks ;-)


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Jun 2010 08:01 AM 
happily wearing my Hawks road jersey at work today.

Me too







(It's a Belfour jersey)


I still can't believe they actually pulled it off.


Oh man I almost lost it when Philly scored that tying goal. Thoughts of Bartman and the fly ball came to mind. 


But these Hawks were really resilient and thanks to Kane's weird angle goal, I no longer have to say "well there's always next year". Finally it is *THIS YEAR 
*

Great day to be a Chicago native


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. The Hawks? Maybe one of these years, the Cubs?


----------

